# Password Protect wav file



## jenarvo (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how to password protect a wav file?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

If you put it in a folder you can password protect it under sharing and security.


----------



## jenarvo (Aug 22, 2007)

The folder is on a network and I can't password protect it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Zip it and enter a password in the save options.

Freeware zip programs:
http://members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/
http://www.7-zip.org/
http://www.pkware.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=103


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

You don't have permission to protect it or you don't know how?

What are your plans with having a protected wav file? Please give more info as to what you are trying to do.


----------



## jenarvo (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't think I have permission to protect a folder on our network. Or it could be that I just don't know how. I have to password protect it so only one other person in a different state can view the folder. I will try to zip it but any other ideas?


----------



## jenarvo (Aug 22, 2007)

So I zip it and now I can't find the save option to password protect it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Password Protect wav file*

Which program did you use? In WinZip the password option is called "Encrypt added files" and is available when you create a new zip or add new files to an existing zip.

Check the Help file for the program you used. It will tell you where the password/encrypt option is.


----------

